# A part of the swamp was drained today



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been watching TV news all day. Why is no one taking about this?

"Secretary of State Rex Tillerson's job running the State Department just got considerably more difficult. The entire senior level of management officials resigned Wednesday, part of an ongoing mass exodus of senior foreign service officers who don't want to stick around for the Trump era."

I would argue his job has just become easier. Resigned or Fired, that is the question.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nt-team-just-resigned/?utm_term=.e19bdd21b048


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good riddance!! Having owned a business for over two decades I view personnel loss as an opportunity to improve. Find those compentant that share your vision. You will waste less time correcting mistakes and success will grow exponentially. No one is irreplaceable.

The cool thing is by quiting they are not eligible for unemployment. At least not with the laws I deal with.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump is reassuring me everyday , my vote was not wasted.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Most if senior officials, most likely are taking retirement. good riddance to the sewer rats.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Gee it hasn't even been a week but I'm really starting to like Trump. He's winning me over very quickly.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Gee it hasn't even been a week but I'm really starting to like Trump. He's winning me over very quickly.


So far so good by my standards. There will be good and bad sides of Trump we will see. The real measure will be 4 years from now. And if America isn't a helluva lot better by then Ill eat my hat!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Good they quit - no unemployment.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's called "resigned in lieu of termination." That way people can go suck somewhere else.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

They are giving blowies to John Kerry!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In case you missed it. The head of the Boarder Patrol . You remember the guy Obama appointed , no experience he was told collect a check do nothing. He did that perfectly. Gone.............


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sucks for those caught in the current. 
That said, OPEN THE LEVEE!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Trump administration fires Border Patrol chief Morgan | Daily Mail Online

another bamacrat bites the dust.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> [url=http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article
> 
> When Obama put him in that job he was told do nothing. His job was to weaken the Boarder patrol. Obama picked the right man for the job.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

70% of the Federal employees need to resign. Good riddance.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> In case you missed it. The head of the Boarder Patrol . You remember the guy Obama appointed , no experience he was told collect a check do nothing. He did that perfectly. Gone.............


He was hated by all the Border agents.
I'm sure his job was to make sure we processed and release more illegal alien Tacos into our country.... Don't get too comfortable, cause President Trump will throw your ass out soon!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would like to personally thank the DNC, democrat members of congress, FBI, CIA, NSA,DHS, MSNBC, CNN, CBS Washington Post ect. Your cheating and covering up for Hillary made her the democrat front runner. You put her put against Trump. Had you not done so it is 99% sure trump would not be the president today.
Thank you all. America now has Change that brings Hope. You put Trump in the white house.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am in Civil service. The top leaders usually get those jobs because they are suck ups and know how to say nothing other than "Yes Sir!!! I sure wish I was as smart as you are!!! I am an idiot! Can I get you some coffee and service your junk??!! PLEASE????" These "top" losers need to go. It is a cleansing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

He may have gotten the job as a reward for turning the FBI into a department of servitude to o'thugger, 

and kept him informed of their investigations. There are a lot of traitorous turncoats out there.

Their loyalty is to power and the dollar not the people they swore to protect.

The long part, to help bring like scum in across the border to add to our domestic enemies.


----------

